# CCL Industries inc.



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

The mopey files:

I had been waiting so patiently to purchase CCL industries and had a buy in for $42 for a while now. Kaboom off like a rocket today. Congrats to those who hold it. Great company. Now I will have to re-evaluate my new entry. ( does a Charlie brown walk away...)


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

They look like a good company, the yield was always a little low for me - has never really gotten above 3%. Sometimes though, you miss out when you wait too long on a good company.


----------



## tendim (Nov 18, 2010)

CCL's bump was a huge surprise for me -- glad I jumped in when I did. The low yield did not concern me as they have a solid history of increasing their dividends, so this is a great addition to a long term portfolio.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Is the CCL dividend history any good? Haven't been tracking this guy...


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Pretty good - 7 increases in the last 7 years, just about doubled in that time (from 10 cents to 19.5 cents).


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Great dividend history. At least there is a gap now between 46 and 48 "to be filled" if you believe in that. Still waiting for my order to be filled with Saputo as well - After it gapped up, I set a buy in the middle.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Holy, just checked this out. CCL continuing to kill it, now $140 13 year dividend all star.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*CCL.B : TSX*

Congratulations to all who have this in their long-term basket.
Now over $300.

I've never owned this directly; only as a component of mutual funds.
Mawer owns 1.44%
RBC GAM owns 1.26%

From 2007 high to 2009 low, CCL dropped about 60%, so not immune to shareholder panic.

It may be setting up for a mild June swoon; June is often weak for CCL.
Seasonality graph: http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/seasonality.php?symbol=CCL/B.TO

Live weekly with 65 week exponential moving average: 
http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=CCL/B.TO&p=W&b=3&g=0&id=p15328762179

*ADDED:*

CCL Industries Inc. approves a five-for-one stock split.

http://www.cclind.com/docs/default-...t-and-2017-annual-and-special-meeting-results


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a piece of them, and have sold some over the years for profit taking. 
The year they bought part of Avery was the year the stock price jumped. 

Stock spit eh. Second one in what I hold in the last 12 months. I used to sort of think of them being rare.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

From the time this thread was created a little over 4 years ago, CCL.B has provided a 50% annual rate of return. It's now worth almost 6x the price from Jan 2013. I own some in my Lowdiv portfolio.

This isn't a tiny stock, either. The market cap is $10.8 billion.

It would be unfortunate if a "dividend investor" ignored this stock because the 0.8% yield was too low.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I ignored it as the yield did not fit my criteria...that one got away but I did get Premium Brands at $17 that did have my required payout. Both are rockets.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

I have CCL too. 

Another added perk, as a shareholder you get $100 off each cruise. 

Over and above any other offers/discounts. You need to apply for it and fax/email proof of stock ownership. It's applied as a folio credit.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think we're talking about different companies

CCL (in US): Carnival Corp
CCL.B (in Canada): CCL Industries Inc., a label and container manufacturing company


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL. Carnival Corp is more fun you must admit :congratulatory:

Carry on...


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

CCL never hit my radar until I noticed it was in the top holdings in the Mawer Canadian Equity fund. The growth has been impressive. I didn't buy until recently in the $280s and plan on holding for the long term. The low yield isn't ideal but for a long term hold Im fine with it and the dividend growth has been impressive. Awesome stock for anyone who bought below $100


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

CCL.B shares split 5:1 today. Probably a good thing... that $321 share price was getting awkward to trade.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> ... the Underwriters have agreed to purchase from the Selling Shareholder on a bought deal basis five million Class B non-voting shares ... at a price of *C$66.65*


https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=8729599101916677&qm_symbol=CCL.B

Snip:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I will keep my CCL.B position and will update my lowdiv portfolio thread with the updated holdings.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

CCL.B opened at $53 
$59 at time of posting.
Good for somebody - not me!

Audio replay of conference call available for a few days.
Nov 08/17 after 11:00 a.m. EST
http://www.cclind.com/docs/default-...ults-wednesday-november-8-2017-at-8-00-am-est


----------



## floyd900 (Apr 30, 2017)

*I love this stock*

This stock was very good to me. bought it early around 2011. I still buy more when the price go down.

what your thought?

luc


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Valuations in my opinion are still way too high. P/E circa 25 and P/B circa 5. You have to believe they can double their current EPS in the next ~3-5 years to buy into those numbers.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

What do you think, is this a good time to add to CCL.B ? For investors who still believe this is a solid investment, the current price just under $60 could be a good entry point as it's come down a bit.

Last 10 years is 23% annualized, last 15 years is 20.5% annualized performance.

_Disclosure_: I own shares


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

You have to believe in a continued acquisition story the likes of the past to warrant the future being somewhat like the past. I doubt that is possible because increasing size makes it increasingly difficult to keep up the pace. Up to you to decide whether current valuations are in line with the story.


----------

